# Headers



## knaletko (Mar 26, 2010)

I am planning on buying PS long tube headers very shortly, however, this will be m first mod, are there any other things that i need (other then mids and o2 extensions) before bolting them on? and, more importantly, is this a good place to start/do they have fitment issues?


----------



## knaletko (Mar 26, 2010)

*Please!*

i know this is very last minute, however the deal i was offered expires by noon tomorrow, if i dont jump i will not be doing headers for a long while (i can afford the $500 discount on new, but not much more


----------



## Huckleberry06 (Feb 19, 2010)

you should be alright. you're gonna wanna get a tune after the install. since ur short of cash you can just go the handheld tuner route like the diablosport predator tuner until u can afford a good dyno tune.


----------



## knaletko (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks, i'm still unsure about them, especially since i wont have the money to do a tune for a decent amount of time...


----------



## Huckleberry06 (Feb 19, 2010)

yea i hear ya. im in the process of saving up for some kooks headers and a good tune myself, which looks like its gonna be several months down the road.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

Just from what Ive seen around, the pacesetters will work, but they are harder to fit and they arent as durable/long lasting. When I did my headers(kooks LTs) they had to modify the downpipes to match up with the rest of the exhaust. 

Just food for thought, if your tight on money now dont cut yourself too short and spend double to fix it, if those headers rust up in the next year or so you'll be back to start.


----------



## knaletko (Mar 26, 2010)

I have heard about both issues, apparently they have come out with a second version that fits better. the reliability is still up in the air, and seems to vary person to person. 
Also, not sure how long you've been stationed in CL, NC, but my cousin was there a few years back and was telling me about a Goat that was down there...


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

Ive been here about 2 years. Honestly there's a LOT of goats. I'd say highest concentration in USA... No exaggeration I'd say close to 25-30 goats on base


----------

